# Problem on auratus



## n.riou (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,


This auratus are recently imported from panama


















I'm trying to bath them every day, in lamasil solution during 5mm, and betadine solution (1/10) after during 5mm also.

And i spray the terrarium evry days with F10 biocare

What do you think? Have you better/other solution?

Regards


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor little frog 

I don't have any answers but wanted to get your post back on top so the experts can see it.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

This has been mentioned on the First-Aid sticky.

*Silversulfadiazene is a topical antibiotic and antifungal that promotes healing while discouraging scarring. It should be used on ALL skin lesions.*

I would think a trip to a vet would be in order.

Shame too, cause they are some beautiful frogs.


----------



## n.riou (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for your answer.

But i'm not sure that Silversulfadiazene exist in France


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

n.riou said:


> Thank you very much for your answer.
> 
> But i'm not sure that Silversulfadiazene exist in France


It does but the trade name may be different. silver sulfadiazene is the generic name for it. Your vet should know what it is and be able to prescribe it. 

Ed


----------

